# Sunrises and Sunsets



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Our little market town..


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2022)

I love catching the sunrises and sunsets from our timeshare in Atlantic City.  Here's a sunrise; the sky changes every couple of minutes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2022)

Sunrise over Rockingham Western Australia



Sunset over Rockingham Western Australia


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## BC Flash (Nov 20, 2022)

Red Sky in the morning
Sailor's (or Shepherd's) warning

Red Sky at night
Sailor's (or Shepherd's) delight


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2022)




----------

